

42% of Americans Oppose Private Drone Ownership; 28% “Not Sure” - blackbagboys
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/05/us-usa-drones-poll-idUSKBN0L91EE20150205

======
gus_massa
It was an online poll, not a real poll with a uniform sample of the
population. The "poll" was attached to a new of a moron that crashed a drone
into the White House. I'm really surprised that only a 42% of the votes were
against private drones.

If we can't have a serious poll, I'd like to see the result if they repeat the
same "poll" but attached to this news:

* "Mom with broken leg found 3 years old kid lost in the forest using drone"

* "RC airport cafeterias drop the price to 1/3 using drones to distribute the burritos"

~~~
blackbagboys
I think you're misreading the article. The poll wasn't "attached" to any news
story, a portion of the polling was conducted after the story broke.

It is also completely possible to carry out representative polling over the
internet; this poll executed by Reuters and a prominent market research firm,
it wasn't a sidebar in a CNN Online post.

------
keenar
I wonder what percentage of the american population really knows what drones
are?

Reminds me of opinions of cars at the turn of the century (1900): "To the
average city dweller, the idea of a city oriented around transportation in
cars, and especially privately owned cars carrying one or a few people, would
have been incomprehensible. Indeed, the modern idea of a street as an artery,
existing primarily to convey vehicles, would have been foreign, says
Christopher W. Wells, author of Car Country: An Environmental History"
([http://nautil.us/issue/7/waste/did-cars-save-our-cities-
from...](http://nautil.us/issue/7/waste/did-cars-save-our-cities-from-horses))

------
mtmail
What if they asked the same questions but used "electric toy helicopter"
instead?

~~~
_rpd
Yes, respondents are almost certainly picturing military strike drones and
thinking that people want them for home defense.

